# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Modification du forum

## Doc TB

Comme vous l'avez constaté, le forum a évolué vers une nouvelle version. Nous en avons profité pour activer *A TITRE EXPERIMENTAL* deux nouvelles options : les notations des discussions, qui vous permet de noter un thread et qui est symbolisé par les étoiles jaunes devant le titre (visible a partir de 10 votes), 

Spoiler Alert! 


 **ANNULE** et la réputation des utilisateurs. Cette seconde fonctionnalité vous permettra d'approuver ou de désapprouver un utilisateur et de lui attribuer (ou de lui retirer) en conséquence un point de réputation. C'est la petite balance en dessous du pseudo. Pour la voir, il vous faut au minimum 50 messages et 10 points de réputation. Pour le lancement, la limite a été descendu à 2 points. Outre lorsqu'un tiers vous approuve, vous obtenez un point automatiquement tous les mois.

PS : la génération de la réputation des anciens va etre régénérée dans quelques minutes



Enfin, j'ai supprimé la liste des utilisateurs qui regarde en ce moment une discussion afin de mesurer l'impact de cet option sur la charge du serveur.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je suis dr_greenthumb, et j'approuve ce thread.

----------


## Arseur

EDIT: non rien c'est bon.

Bien joué doc.

EDIT2: il joue avec mes nerfs, y a pas deux secondes j'avais 100 points de réputation et j'ai plus rien. Bon je m'intéresserai à tout ça quand ça aura arrêté de bouger tout le temps.

----------


## Doc TB

Du calme, je suis dessus la

----------


## TheToune

Heu ... les points de reputation on les enleve ou on les mets quand on est pas d'accord avec le propos de quelqu'un ou plutôt son "comportement" ???

----------


## Anon4782

Je sens que je vais gagner la Starac avec ce système. :B):

----------


## Doc TB

> Heu ... les points de réputation on les enleve ou on les mets quand on est pas d'accord avec le propos de quelqu'un ou plutôt son "comportement" ???


Les deux :D

Bon, ça devrait marcher la. Par contre on n'a pas encore fait de rang de réputation personnalisé. En gros, plus vous avez de réputation, plus votre avis a d'influence. tout ca est encore expérimental. on va voir comment ça se comporte puis ajuster (et probablement tout reseter).

----------


## Diwydiant

> Doc TB is a splendid one to behold.


Ben tiens...

 :tired: 



*et hop, mes points aussi, vont morfler*

 :^_^:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Roooh, y'a un temps d'attende de 20 secondes entre deux searchs... :drogué:

----------


## getcha

Et concrètement ca sert à quoi ? Montrer du doigt les gens qui sont différents, qui pensent pas la meme chose que la majorité ? Ou alors c'est pour banner les gens démocratiquement ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Et concrètement ca sert à quoi ? Montrer du doigt les gens qui sont différents, qui pensent pas la meme chose que la majorité ?


En gros c'est ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum +1...

----------


## Guest62019

N'importe quoi ce système de réputation.

----------


## Largeman

> N'importe quoi ce système de réputation.


Hum +1...

----------


## Aghora

Pareil, je suis d'accord pour le supprimer la prochaine fois. Ca sent le concours de bite.

----------


## TheToune

> Hum +1...


Toi ta 0 point de réputation alors ton avis tu peut te le mettre où je pense  ::o: 

 :B):

----------


## Anon4782

> Et concrètement ca sert à quoi ? Montrer du doigt les gens qui sont différents, qui pensent pas la meme chose que la majorité ?


Ca va avoir un franc succès dans les milieux interlopes. ::wub:: 

Pour positiver, sur certains sites "techniques" ce système n'est pas mauvais en ce qu'il permet à l'utilisateur occasionnel de trouver rapidement des référents.

----------


## Doc TB

> Hum +1...


Tiens, ça m'aurait étonné aussi  ::P:

----------


## getcha

> Ca va avoir un franc succès dans les milieux interlopes.
> 
> Pour positiver, sur certains sites "techniques" ce système n'est pas mauvais en ce qu'il permet à l'utilisateur occasionnel de trouver rapidement des référents.


Oui voila c'est l'interet. Mais bon dans ce cas il faut laisser les modos techniques seuls juges.

----------


## Aghora

Bon pour l'instant ça sert à rien, on ne peut agir que sur sa propre réputation. De la branlette en fait.

----------


## Anon4782

> Oui voila c'est l'interet. Mais bon dans ce cas il faut laisser les modos techniques seuls juges.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Un système démocratique permet d'éviter l'établissement d'une doctrine (je pense surtout au topic hardware), inévitable si le nombre de "décideurs" est trop restreint.

Sinon, je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi les plus farouches partisans des jugements moraux s'opposent à ce système de notation. ::huh:: 

---------- Post added at 15h25 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------




> Ca sent le concours de bite.





> De la branlette en fait.


Le troisième post devrait être une apothéose.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baryton

Au risque d'en perdre pour "n00berie", comment fait on pour distribuer ces points?

----------


## Doc TB

> Au risque d'en perdre pour "n00berie", comment fait on pour distribuer ces points?


La balance en dessous de l'avatar

----------


## Baryton

AAAAAh! Ok! Merci, elle ne s'était pas chargée avec la page, j'ai du faire un F5 pour qu'elle arrive!

----------


## Morgoth

Rien chez moi.

----------


## Neo_13

Rien chez moi (avec les 2 skins) même après un multirefresh.

----------


## TheToune

Han ils savent même pas lire ...
Il faut au moins 10 (2 pour le moment)  de réputation pour pouvoir noter les autres .

----------


## Arseur

Moi j'ai mais que sur mes posts.

Et sinon la notation de topic c'est une très bonne idée mais ça s'affiche où ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Rien chez moi non plus. 

Enfin si, mais uniquement que sous mon avatar.

----------


## Aghora

Oui pareil, mais c'est pas grave puisque ça va disparaître...enfin j'espère  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Doc TB

Je vais voir pourquoi vous ne pouvez pas y accéder la. 

Ceci dit, sur le principe même du truc, il ne faut pas toujours voir ça comme un outil servant a cracher sa rancœur sur tel ou tel personne. Ca peut aussi servir à promouvoir les intervenants de qualité qui se distinguent par leur politesse ou leur respect des autres. 

Maintenant bien sur, si ça devient un concours de bashage stupide, bah on le virera et voila.

----------


## Kami93

On va avoir une armée de lèches boules et de s*ceurs alors ? Ok pour la notation des threads mais pour les forumeurs ,ça n'a jamais été un bon truc sur les forums , d'ailleurs y en a que ça a fait explosé (avec les nominations bidons de modos connards.)
Ca va favoriser que certaines gens qui se connaissent entre eux et qui s'auto congratulé, et défavoriser les nouveaux, les mal aimés du public et c'est tout.
Enfin bon je dis ça...

----------


## alx

Ouais c'est cool, suffit d'être toute une clique à se coopter mutuellement, je suis pas sûr que grand chose de pertinent ressorte de ce système. :avisaigrietinutile:

EDIT : avis aigri, inutile ET redondant  ::|:

----------


## le faucheur

> Moi j'ai mais que sur mes posts.
> 
> Et sinon la notation de topic c'est une très bonne idée mais ça s'affiche où ?


Pareille.

Personnellement, je trouve que la notation des topics est une excellente idée.
Par contre je ne pige pas du tout l'intérêt de la notation des intervenants.

----------


## Maxwell

Moi aucun problème, je le vois sous tout le monde.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour les notes de thread, c'est en haut à droite lorsque vous regardez une discussion:

----------


## Kayato

> Moi aucun problème, je le vois sous tout le monde.


Quel escroc. Je ne peux pas encore te donner des mauvais points  ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

> On va avoir une armée de lèches boules et de s*ceurs alors ? Ok pour la notation des threads mais pour les forumeurs ,ça n'a jamais été un bon truc sur les forums , d'ailleurs y en a que ça a fait explosé (avec les nominations bidons de modos connards.)
> Ca va favoriser que certaines gens qui se connaissent entre eux et qui s'auto congratulé, et défavoriser les nouveaux, les mal aimés du public et c'est tout.
> Enfin bon je dis ça...


Je voudrais utiliser la fonction pour plussoyer ton message mais je ne l'ai pas chez moi !

---------- Post added at 15h45 ---------- Previous post was at 15h44 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9e8f...c-0cfbc0cff8ea


Merci !

----------


## Arseur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9e8f...c-0cfbc0cff8ea


Merci mais j'avais trouvé. Non ma question c'était surtout qu'une fois que t'as noté, bah ça change queude.

----------


## Yasko

Est-ce que la réputation influence le comportement des PNJ ?
Je peux tout de même faire paladin si j'ai mauvaise réputation ?

Tiens, on ne voit plus qui est en train de lire le topic.

----------


## test_modo

> Merci mais j'avais trouvé. Non ma question c'était surtout qu'une fois que t'as noté, bah ça change queude.


Il faut 10 votes pour que les etoiles apparaissent sur un topic...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Est-ce que la réputation influence le comportement des PNJ ?
> Je peux tout de même faire paladin si j'ai mauvaise réputation ?


Je te rajouterais bien un point de réputation d'humour pour celle là !  :^_^:

----------


## Arseur

> Il faut 10 votes pour que les etoiles apparaissent sur un topic...


Merci, euh, test_modo...

Who the hell are you ?

----------


## Maxwell

Par contre il y a un grave problème: l'icône de la page est celui de vBulletin, et plus le petit canard qui sourit.

Je suis sous le choc.

----------


## Silver

Mais comment on fait pour commencer à donner des points de réputation si personne n'a de points à la base ?  ::mellow::  

On est tiré au sort sur un échantillon de 100.000 personnes ou est-ce qu'il faut coucher ?

----------


## _Uriel_

Pour la note des topics c'est classe.
Par contre pour la note des users je trouve l'intérêt plutôt limité  ::blink::

----------


## Kami93

J'ai une balance sous mon avatar, trop classe, je peux avoir comme sous titre "poucave" ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Merci mais j'avais trouvé. Non ma question c'était surtout qu'une fois que t'as noté, bah ça change queude.


Pour éviter l'effusion d'étoiles dans les forums, la notation n'apparait qu'au bout de je sais plus combien de votes.

----------


## Yasko

> Par contre il y a un grave problème: l'icône de la page est celui de vBulletin, et plus le petit canard qui sourit.
> Je suis sous le choc.


J'ai la skin x86 et j'ai la peau de lapin.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon OK, je vire la gestion de la réputation. Avec couille, on trouvait que ça pouvait avoir un sens, mais si vous ne voyez ça que comme une manière supplémentaire de dénoncer son voisin de topic, on va oublier.

Pour la note des threads, c'est en haut à droite "Rate this thread". Traduction à venir :P

----------


## kilfou

Perso, j'ai pas de balance, je vois juste un point vert avec "Yasko is an unknown quantity at this point."

On peut réexpliquer please ?

Je vois la balance mais bon on s'en fout maintenant que c'est désactivé !  ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

> Bon OK, je vire la gestion de la réputation. Avec couille, on trouvait que ça pouvait avoir un sens, mais si vous ne voyez ça que comme une manière supplémentaire de dénoncer son voisin de topic, on va oublier.
> 
> Pour la note des threads, c'est en haut à droite "Rate this thread". Traduction à venir :P


Merci d'être a l'écoute de nos protestations !

----------


## Kami93

> Bon OK, je vire la gestion de la réputation. Avec couille, on trouvait que ça pouvait avoir un sens, mais si vous ne voyez ça que comme une manière supplémentaire de dénoncer son voisin de topic, on va oublier.


Je crois qu'on est conscients que ça part d'une bonne intention, mais en géneral ça n'a jamais donné de bonnes choses sur les forums, et l'intêret final n'est pas si grand que ça même sur du très looong terme.
Merci de nous avoir écouté en tous cas.

Et merci à je sais pas qui pour le sous-titre, classe.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Wéé comme d'hab j'arrive après le débat.
Mais ca me semblait pas génial non plus cette histoire de notation  :tired:

----------


## getcha

De toute facon la réputation d'un mec est visible à son sous titre.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

P'tain il suffit de râler pour avoir ce qu'on veut les gars !  ::o: 

On veut des lapines coquines pour illustrer les tests de matos ! :Bave:

----------


## Aghora

> Bon OK, je vire la gestion de la réputation. Avec couille, on trouvait que ça pouvait avoir un sens, mais si vous ne voyez ça que comme une manière supplémentaire de dénoncer son voisin de topic, on va oublier.
> 
> Pour la note des threads, c'est en haut à droite "Rate this thread". Traduction à venir :P


Ah merci ! C'est une bonne idée sur le principe, mais ici je sens trop que ça va partir en couille.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

De toute façon vous râlez quoi qu'on fasse. ::'(:

----------


## le faucheur

> De toute façon vous râlez quoi qu'on fasse.


Ben non, la notation des topics c'est une excellente idée.

----------


## Kayato

Mais non c'est juste que les canards aiment leur forum et l'ambiance qui y règne. Il faut bien raler quand c'est nécessaire  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> De toute facon la réputation d'un mec est visible à son sous titre.


Non, la tu vois juste son nombre de post, ou l'affinité qu'il a avec les modos. Ca n'a rien à voir.

----------


## Arseur

> Non, la tu vois juste son nombre de post, ou l'affinité qu'il a avec les modos. Ca n'a rien à voir.


Mais trop  :Emo:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais trop


Je plussoie.  :Emo:

----------


## getcha

> Non, la tu vois juste son nombre de post, ou l'affinité qu'il a avec les modos. Ca n'a rien à voir.


Non c'était parce que y'avait Elinol --Lourd--, mais maintenant qu'il est banni ca marche plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

ooOOO _On va modifier le forum en incluant un systeme de poulies qui pourrait faire que chaque forumeur désigne un coupable par jour, aggravé s'il aime Zemmour, en le plongeant dans de l'acide, tout ça couplé à notre webcam que seuls les méritants peuvent mater_

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Hum +1...


Ou eh l'autre, il a peur que Gringo soit plus populaire que lui, eh!

Voire....*tremble* Half...

----------


## kilfou

Bof, remettez le pour voir si ça déconne vraiment on peut toujours le supprimer si ça merde.

Et ça me fera un petit joujou de plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

> Ou eh l'autre, il a peur que Gringo soit plus populaire que lui, eh!
> 
> Voire....*tremble* Half...


Half populaire ?
Dans un teenage movie il serait celui qui passe sa journée la tête dans la cuvette des chiottes.

Et Boulon ça serait la grosse brute qui l'y a mit ...

Gringo ça serait le type cool mais incompris qui baise la belle gonzesse à la fin ...  :B):

----------


## le faucheur

> Half populaire ?
> Dans un teenage movie il serait celui qui passe sa journée la tête dans la cuvette des chiottes.
> 
> Et Boulon ça serait la grosse brute qui l'y a mit ...
> 
> Gringo ça serait le type cool mais incompris qui baise la belle gonzesse à la fin ...


Je ne te conseille pas de faire du cinéma, ton film ferait un bide.

----------


## le faucheur

Par contre le coup du : 
---------- Post added at 17h04 ---------- Previous post was at 17h04 ----------

C'est définitif ?

----------


## TheToune

> Je ne te conseille pas de faire du cinéma, ton film ferait un bide.


Tu sais pas ce que tu loupe  :B): 
ça serait évidement un teenage movie porno !

----------


## Neo_13

Moi je trouvais que c'était pas mal, justement parce que ça contrebalancerait les statuts spéciaux pour ceux qui arrive comme une couille dans un potage.

----------


## ducon

La liste des nouveaux messages ne contient plus que six pages, c’est chaud quand on n’est pas collé au forum 24h/24.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Par ontre on ne voit plus les canards présents sur un topic  :Emo:  Dommage... C'est pas possible de remetttre ça?

----------


## Guest62019

> Par ontre on ne voit plus les canards présents sur un topic  Dommage... C'est pas possible de remetttre ça?


Ils veulent voir si ça influence beaucoup les perfs du fofo.

----------


## le faucheur

> Ils veulent voir si ça influence beaucoup les perfs du fofo.


Oui mais c'était quand il y avait le système de notation sarkozyste:blaguepolitique:  pour savoir si sa tenait la charge. Maintenant ça devrai être revenu non ?

----------


## Baryton

On pourrait au moins garder le système pendant 15 jours pour voir, avec un vote on garde/on garde pas au bout d'une semaine, non?

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Comment on utilise le double post?
J'ai pas trouvé.  ::huh::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Enfin, j'ai supprimé la liste des utilisateurs qui regarde en ce moment une discussion afin de mesurer l'impact de cet option sur la charge du serveur.


ça ça pue du goulot.
Et comment on retire des point de réputation aux Macareux?

Déja que normalent il devrait pas en avoir.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Donc en fait y a pas de modifications finalement ... :Emo: 

A part les notes des topics.

----------


## ducon

> Donc en fait y a pas de modifications finalement ...


Si, la taille de la page des derniers messages.  ::cry::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, la tu vois juste son nombre de post, ou l'affinité qu'il a avec les modos. Ca n'a rien à voir.


Non y'a que Gringo que l'ont peut soudoyer en nature.

----------


## Kamikaze

En fait c'était mieux avant.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Tout le monde s'en fout de ma question?  :Emo: 




> Comment on utilise le double post?
> J'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Ash_Crow

En postant deux messages d'affilée.

---------- Post added at 20h41 ---------- Previous post was at 20h41 ----------

Comme ça.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Ah d'accord, je pensais que c'était comme le système d'edit, sauf que ça faisait remonter le topic.
Par exemple, lorsqu'on met le premier post d'un topic à jour.

----------


## Doc TB

> Par ontre on ne voit plus les canards présents sur un topic  Dommage... C'est pas possible de remetttre ça?


On garde 24H tel quel. Demain aprem, en fonction de ce me raconte MySQL, je verrais pour le remettre.

----------


## Frite

En mode édition rapide, le bouton d'envoi ou de validation a été remplacé par un "voter maintenant", j'ai bien l'impression.

Edit : Ah bah ici ça me le fait pas, mais sur un autre topic les boutons étaient tous changés. Etrange.

----------


## Guest

> Bon OK, je vire la gestion de la réputation. Avec couille, on trouvait que ça pouvait avoir un sens, mais si vous ne voyez ça que comme une manière supplémentaire de dénoncer son voisin de topic, on va oublier.
> 
> Pour la note des threads, c'est en haut à droite "Rate this thread". Traduction à venir :P


C'est triste, j'aime bien donner mon avis sur les gens  ::cry::

----------


## Naya

> C'est triste, j'aime bien donner mon avis sur les gens



Philippe sort de ce corps !  :^_^:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> On pourrait au moins garder le système pendant 15 jours pour voir, avec un vote on garde/on garde pas au bout d'une semaine, non?


Hum +1...

----------


## Pelomar

C'est normal que je puisse plus voir le nombre et les pseudos des connards qui mattent une discussion ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est normal que je puisse plus voir le nombre et les pseudos des connards qui mattent une discussion ?


C'est normal que tu sois si naze pour ne pas être capable de lire au moins la page précédente ?

----------


## Guest

> http://www.tivinetworld.com/album/300708_3.jpg
> Philippe sort de ce corps !


T'es pas rock'n'roll toi, -1 !

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est normal que tu sois si naze pour ne pas être capable de lire au moins la page précédente ?


J'ai lu la première page et j'en ai déduit que les trois autres pages serait des "bouh caca la systeme de réputation", donc oui je suis si naze  :B): 

Si ca se trouve c'etait meme dit dans la premiere page, impossible n'est pas pelo  :Cigare:

----------


## Maxwell

C'est dans le premier post, tocard.

----------


## TheToune

> J'ai lu la première page et j'en ai déduit que les trois autres pages serait des "bouh caca la systeme de réputation", donc oui je suis si naze 
> 
> Si ca se trouve c'etait meme dit dans la premiere page, impossible n'est pas pelo


C'est effectivement ecrit dans le premier post  :^_^: 

Edit : maxwell le dit tellement mieux que moi ... ^^

----------


## Pelomar

Pelomar, specialiste en auto-humiliation since 1991.

----------


## Super Menteur

Et les 20s de délai entre chaque relevé de "Derniers messages" c'est définitif aussi ?  ::cry::

----------


## getcha

> Et les 20s de délai entre chaque relevé de "Derniers messages" c'est définitif aussi ? :cry;


Oui ca c'est vraiment lourd.

----------


## caribou

Je comprends pas bien le système de notation des topics.

Je vais dans *tout ou rien* et là je ne vois aucun topic noté, alors je m'en vais voter *le topic à b0b0*, je rafraichis *tout ou rien* et la magie : je vois la note.

Donc est-ce qu'il faut nécessairement avoir voté pour voir les notes ?

Ensuite je note un autre topic qui lui n'affiche rien.

Je me demande s'il faut pas un minimum 10 votes pour que ça s'affiche !?

 ::wacko::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Effectivement, 10 votes minimum pour que la moyenne s'affiche.

----------


## Guest

> Effectivement, 10 votes minimum pour que la moyenne s'affiche.


Je t'aurais bien donné un bon point pour cette réponse précise et concise, mais on peut plus.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je t'aurais bien donné un bon point pour cette réponse précise et concise, mais on peut plus.


Je t'aurais bien donné un bon point pour cette volonté gentille et amicale, mais on peut plus.

----------


## Guest

Je crois que là on a bien établi que c'était absolument nécessaire comme fonction.

----------


## Maxwell

Ouais on aurait pu pourrir Pelo en plus.

----------


## znokiss

Les 6 pages de "dernier messages" au lieu de 12, c'est un poil juste, non ? Je dis ça comme ça, hein, pas méchamment.. :hippie:

----------


## ducon

Et on peut rallonger le nombre de pages des derniers messages ? 6 c’est court, CMB. Ou pas.

----------


## Guest

Sur IPB on avait tous les derniers messages :rétrograde:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Meuh, on voit plus les utilisateurs présents sur un topic ? 
Mais ça devient pire que le watergate! Impeach Half! Impeach Half!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Sinon je sais si certains l'ont remarqué mais le nombre de pages des derniers messages est passé de 12 à 6, sans compter le fait qu'on ne puisse plus voir qui est sur le topic.
Etrange  :tired:

----------


## rOut

Faire passer la notation des topics pour une nouveauté c'est un coup marketting, ca y est depuis longtemps pour les x86adv  ::P: .
Du coup, après avoir viré la notation des gens, il reste plus que la suppression de la liste des lecteur d'un topic comme nouveauté...  :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Comment on sait si on doit se tenir a carreaux ou pas si on voit pas que Boulon est sur le topic, hein ?!

----------


## Diwydiant

> Comment on sait si on doit se tenir a carreaux ou pas si on voit pas que Boulon est sur le topic, hein ?!


Et voilà, tu as compris l'intérêt...

 :tired:

----------


## Nadoue

Alors Doc, le fait de plus voir les membres regardant la discussion ça t'a allégé le serveur ?

Nan ?! Ah ben remets là steuplait  ::'(:  Je la trouve bien pratique cette ptite option.

----------


## NitroG42

> Sur IPB on avait tous les derniers messages :rétrograde:


Aaah, c'était la bonne vieille époque.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> On garde 24H tel quel. Demain aprem, en fonction de ce me raconte MySQL, je verrais pour le remettre.


Les 24 heures sont passées, tu peux le remettre maintenant ? C'est super pénible de ne pas y avoir accès dans les jeux du forum  ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

> Sur IPB on avait tous les derniers messages :rétrograde:


C'était bien.

---------- Post added at 22h06 ---------- Previous post was at 22h06 ----------




> Aaah, c'était la bonne vieille époque.


Voilà.

----------


## Silver

> ca y est depuis longtemps pour les x86adv


C'est d'ailleurs grâce à ça que le sujet Mount&Blade était un des rares à avoir 5 étoiles.  :B): 

Maintenant les compteurs ont été remis à zéro... coïncidence ?  Mmm...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Maintenant les compteurs ont été remis à zéro...


Non. Mon vote pour le topic Mount&Blade est toujours là.

----------


## getcha

J'en remet une couche pour les 6 pages de messages !

----------


## Doc TB

> Alors Doc, le fait de plus voir les membres regardant la discussion ça t'a allégé le serveur ?
> 
> Nan ?! Ah ben remets là steuplait  Je la trouve bien pratique cette ptite option.


L'option augmente considérablement la charge du serveur (au moins 40%). Donc je vais trouver une solution hardware au problème, c'est à dire rajouter de la mémoire pour mettre l'intégralité du forum en RAM. En attendant, j'ai réactivé l'option, mais configuré le forum pour s'auto-désactiver s'il monte trop en charge. On verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ok merci Doc !
40% c'est effectivement énorme... mais c'est vrai que c'est une option bien pratique ! Ne serait-ce que pour les jeux du forum, où on sait si on doit attendre qu'untel réponde ou s'il est parti se coucher depuis belle lurette (et encore, ça c'est pour toutes les catégories de topic).

----------


## Nadoue

> L'option augmente considérablement la charge du serveur (au moins 40%). Donc je vais trouver une solution hardware au problème, c'est à dire rajouter de la mémoire pour mettre l'intégralité du forum en RAM. En attendant, j'ai réactivé l'option, mais configuré le forum pour s'auto-désactiver s'il monte trop en charge. On verra ce que ça donne.


Merci  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Duncannf

Je me permets d'en remettre aussi une couche pour les 6 pages des messages non lus.

Honnêtement, c'est beaucoup trop peu pour qui ne vient pas sur le forum au moins 3 fois par jour !

Sauf erreur de ma part(fort possible puisque, justement, je ne viens pas sur le forum 3 fois par jour  ::rolleyes:: ), je n'ai pas vu d'explication avançée pour ce changement ni même de réponses d'ailleurs.

----------


## SlyTheSly

Tout pareil, avec 12 pages j'avais du mal à suivre si je venais pas une fois par jour. Avec 6 c'est tendu  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Sauf erreur de ma part(fort possible puisque, justement, je ne viens pas sur le forum 3 fois par jour ), je n'ai pas vu d'explication avançée pour ce changement ni même de réponses d'ailleurs.


Cette fonction est une simple recherche du forum. Or la recherche pompe énormément de ressources. Donc, outre quelques limitations ça et là (une recherche toute les 20 secondes maxi), j'ai diminué le nombre de réponse qu'elle fourni de 300 à 150. Sérieux, au rythme ou ça va, 150 threads c'est tout de même largement suffisant. 

De plus, comme je suis d'un naturel curieux, j'ai été maté qui utilisait vraiment plus de 6 pages sur les résultats d'une recherche. Réponses : 22 requêtes en Mars, 38 en Février, 27 en Avril. 

Me faites pas le coup de "Ouai, on est 200 à s'en servir tous les jours, ça nous manque à mort"  ::):

----------


## Duncannf

Je comprends l'argument de la charge serveur.

Mais sérieux, le coup du "au rythme où ça va, c'est largement suffisant" c'est limite mauvaise foi hein  ::rolleyes:: 
Il n'y a qu'à regarder l'heure du 1er post pris en compte dans les 6 pages et on se rend compte que, grosso modo, il s'est écoulé 8-9h.

Donc, à moins de se connecter toutes les 8-9h on manque un paquet de posts: c'est qu'il est actif ce forum quand même.

Mais bon, si les chiffres disent que nous ne sommes qu'une minorité à avoir besoin de plus de 6 pages, il va falloir faire avec...
Mais c'est bien lourd pour ceux qui ne peuvent y venir qu'1 fois par jour en semaine ::|: .

----------


## Doc TB

> Je comprends l'argument de la charge serveur.
> 
> Mais sérieux, le coup du "au rythme où ça va, c'est largement suffisant" c'est limite mauvaise foi hein 
> Il n'y a qu'à regarder l'heure du 1er post pris en compte dans les 6 pages et on se rend compte que, grosso modo, il s'est écoulé 8-9h.
> 
> Donc, à moins de se connecter toutes les 8-9h on manque un paquet de posts: c'est qu'il est actif ce forum quand même.
> 
> Mais bon, si les chiffres disent que nous ne sommes qu'une minorité à avoir besoin de plus de 6 pages, il va falloir faire avec...
> Mais c'est bien lourd pour ceux qui ne peuvent y venir qu'1 fois par jour en semaine.


Ok, mais l'argument ne tiens pas parce que personne ne va se taper 300 threads tous les jours pour voir des topics certes nouveaux, mais qui ne l'interesseront pas dans 99% des cas (la preuve : 30 clics par mois). Et si avec 6 pages tu as 8-9h de posts, tu en aura 16-18 avec 12 pages, donc tu peux reproduire l'argument avec un mec qui te dira "oui, mais je ne viens sur le forum que tous les deux jours, donc il me faut 24 pages pour bien que je puisse matter les 1000 threads qui m'attendent". 

Bon, je viens de faire des tests de charge la, j'ai tunné au maximum pour gagner des ressources et j'ai pu monter à 10 pages en limitant la charge. Au dela, faudra attendre que le forum soit entiérement en RAM.

----------


## Neo_13

Ou alors tu recodes le forum directement en C, ainsi que le moteur de BDD pour taper dedans directement en C et pas en SQL, et pis là ça rosquera des ponayz.

Et tu pourras même faire de l'analyse syntaxique sur des séquences de 3 mots et tenter de vendre ton moteur seulement 245000€ la licence de 3ans...

Toute ressemblance avec un site existant serait purement fortuite.  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Disons que c’est pratique pour suivre ce qui s’est passé depuis sa dernière venue sur le forum. On peut s’abonner à des fils, mais cela ne nous dira pas les nouveaux fils.

----------


## Duncannf

> j'ai tunné au maximum pour gagner des ressources et j'ai pu monter à 10 pages en limitant la charge. Au dela, faudra attendre que le forum soit entiérement en RAM.


Sympa,merci  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Disons que c’est pratique pour suivre ce qui s’est passé depuis sa dernière venue sur le forum. On peut s’abonner à des fils, mais cela ne nous dira pas les nouveaux fils.


Il suffit de parcourir le forum normalement pour ça (en parcourant les différentes sections qui nous intéressent l'une après l'autre...)

----------


## ducon

C’est beaucoup plus long de se taper dix forums plus les sous-pages que de se taper une page des messages récents plus les sous-pages.

----------


## znokiss

Je trouve quand même que le Doc est très compréhensif et nous écoute tout en tentant de nous satisfaire au max. Et ça, sur le net, c'est rare.

Voila, j'ai fini  ::P:

----------


## Duncannf

Clair que c'est fort appréciable et que cela mérite d'être salué.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Oui, ben moi, je voudrais me plaindre d'une modif tu forum pas évoquée encore (enfin, j'ai pas vu), et qu'elle s0xx0rz du ponay : "Lieu" à été changé en "Localisation", et, mine de rien, ça chamboule tous les jeux de mots pourris qui avaient été faits ! (je laisse le mien en témoignage)
Encore un coup des ninjas socialistes.

----------


## alx

> Lieu" à été changé en "Localisation", et, mine de rien, ça chamboule tous les jeux de mots pourris qui avaient été faits ! (je laisse le mien en témoignage)


Avant, c'était "Ville", et on en trouve encore de beaux restes.

----------


## Velgos

Yo !

C'est une nouveauté ça: JuMa vient? JuMavine! Si JuMa vient, c'est JuMavine !

[ah merde, je me suis gouré de presse-papier, je reviens]
[...]
[ah, voilà, trouvé]

C'est une nouveauté ça: http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=122?
C'est quoi les critères?

----------


## Doc TB

Localisation => Ville

----------


## Angelina

Et merde je dois encore tout changer de jeux de mot naze...

----------


## t4nk

Nan, rien en fait.

----------


## SAï

> Comme vous l'avez constaté, le forum a évolué vers une nouvelle version. Nous en avons profité pour activer *A TITRE EXPERIMENTAL* deux nouvelles options : les notations des discussions, qui vous permet de noter un thread et qui est symbolisé par les étoiles jaunes devant le titre (visible a partir de 10 votes)


J'ai pas relu tout le thread mais l'idée me plaisait bien : c'est toujours d'actualité ou ya que moi qui participe ?

Non parce-que faut me le dire à moi, j'aime voter utile  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai pas relu tout le thread ...


Ben relis le...

----------


## SAï

C'est fait. Je vais donc arrêter les votes inutiles.  :;):

----------

